# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  27.5+

## Bässi

Mitäs 29" runkoja kannattais ko. Plussa kokoon katella? Siis reilulla rengastilalla olevia runkoja. Sais mieluusti mahtua 3" 650b. Rungon materiaalilla ei väliä.

http://canfieldbrothers.com/canfield...-28-275-wheels

----------


## Avokid

Tarkistaisin ensin, että saako noita 3" 650b nakkeja mistään. Minä etsin kissojen ja koirien kanssa kuukaisia ihan Surlyn 26x3 versiota, vaikka se oli julkaistu jo kesällä. Lonkalta sanoisin, että Surlyn Krampus ja Ogre kun ovat kerran 29+ niin niihin ainakin saa mahtumaan 650B 3" nakin  :Hymy:

----------


## Lucky13



----------


## lego

tuolta löytyy 27,5" x 2,8 kumeja

http://www.hibike.com/shop/product/p...27-5x2-80.html

----------


## izmo

> Mitäs 29" runkoja kannattais ko. Plussa kokoon katella? Siis reilulla rengastilalla olevia runkoja. Sais mieluusti mahtua 3" 650b. Rungon materiaalilla ei väliä.
> 
> http://canfieldbrothers.com/canfield...-28-275-wheels



http://www.hibike.com/shop/product/p...wamp-2014.html

Tämähän on nätti teräs pyörä

Noita näkyy olevan myös Turussa ja Tampereella

----------


## Avokid

> tuolta löytyy 27,5" x 2,8 kumeja
> 
> http://www.hibike.com/shop/product/p...27-5x2-80.html



Niin, sieltä löytyy listalta noita kumeja, mutta ei todellakaan varastosta.

----------


## Bässi

Tää Gasventinove on hieno 
https://www.facebook.com/Gasventinov...type=1&theater

Ei paha tämäkään..
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/11946003/

----------


## Ketjureaktio

Orbean idea:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/orbea-l...irst-look.html

Spessun näkemys:
http://enduro-mtb.com/en/first-ride-...tail-comeback/

----------


## izmo

Trekin 29 + tuli testattua Tahkon 60 km kiepillä ja jos ei oo pakko olla 27.5 niin pitäisin hyvänä vaihto ehtona, varma ajaa laskuihin ja nousee ylämäkeen myös

----------


## Hokku

Tuo Orbea kiinnostaisi. Pääseeköhän noita suomessa koeajamaan missään?

----------


## ealex

Tuo 2,8” Trailblazer on muuten ihan tavallinen 2,4” kumi leveämmällä vanteella.
- 2,8” Trailblazer - rungon leveys 70,6mm, kuvion leveys 59,6mm: http://dirtragmag.com/project-27plus...zer-2-8-tires/
- 2,35” Racing Ralph 50mm vanteella - rungon leveys 69mm, kuvion leveys 60mm

----------


## troh

650+ renkaiden idea taitaa ennemminkin olla korkeus ja sitä kautta suurempi ilmatilavuus. Korkeus yhdistetään leveämpään vanteeseen, niin pysyy rengas jotenkin kuosissa. Kai. Omat kokemukset vielä puuttuu. Ajossa olisi Transition TransAm 29", mutta MTBR-foorumin mukaan renkaiden sopivuus on epävarmalla pohjalla. Kapealla vanteella 2.8" Trailblazer sopii, mutta se tuskin on hyvä ajaa semmoisena. Leveällä vanteella saattaa renkaan kyljet raapia takahaarukkaa.

http://forums.mtbr.com/transition-bi...l#post12112918

----------


## ealex

Myös korkeus 2,8” Trailblazerilla ja 2,35” RaRa:lla 50mm vanteella on lähes sama (pari milliä ero), johtuu siitä, että renkaiden rungot ovat lähes samankokoiset (bead to bead mitta).

Tuo 2,35” RaRa on n. 1-2mm rungoltaan kapeampi, eli voi mahtua TransAmiin hiukan paremmin.

p.s. 2,8” Trailblazer bead-to-bead on 170mm ja 2,35” RaRa bead-to-bead on 165mm.

----------


## tiaalto

Scott on myös lähtenyt kovaa tähän kelkkaan:

http://reviews.mtbr.com/scott-launches-27-5-plus-bikes

Tuommonen Scott Scale plussan tai Orbean tyylinen plussajäykkäperä kuumottaisi kovastikin ja jopa järjellä ajateltuna tuntuisi hyvältä maastonöösin pyörältä eteläsuomalaisiin metsiin - sääli että niitä ei taida olla missään testattavana.

----------


## Ketjureaktio

Norcolta tulee erittäin kiintoisa peli:
https://www.norco.com/bikes/mountain...t-7/torrent-71

Mistä lie sitten Norcoja saa...

----------


## Ketjureaktio

Ja Cannondalen vastaus: http://factoryjackson.com/2015/08/07...ountain-bikes/

----------


## juusoj

Toi beast of the east ❤

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tiaalto

^Juuh. Hintaa vaan taitaa tulla yli kaksi tonnia (£1599). Valtakunta kohtuuhintaisesta trailijäykkäperäsemifätistä!

----------


## juusoj

Jenkeissä oli ainakin 2199$... eli ei ihan halpa ainakaan  :Leveä hymy:  siihen vielä renkaiden ynnä vaikeampi saaminen niin kyllä se täytyy vissiin ihan aito läski hommata itelle... saa halvemmalla ja ainakin nykyään tuntuu, että renkaita ynnä helpommin.. tiedä sitten jos muuttuu lähitulevaisuudessa.

----------


## Bässi

Laitetaan herkuimmatkin esille, kumpaakaan ei vielä tosin saatavilla ja Nicolaissa piirun liian loiva keula ehkä.

----------


## juho_u

Kertokaa, mikä tuossa 27.5+/29+ renkaissa on se "juttu"? Poluilla hitaampi, kuin kapeemmat ja talvella läskin renkaiden kantavuus puuttuu?? Tuokin taitaa olla vain kompromissi, no 27.5" oli ainakin hyvä kompromissi.

Pitäähän uutta myytävää saada, ja meihin se toimii. Mitä uudempi ja kalliimpi, sitä parempi :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Bässi

Kokeile 26" jäykkäperää ja heti perään 26" läskipyörää jossain ilekeessä juurakossa, tai ehkä mielikuva riittää. Siinä mun syy + pyörän speksailuun ja juurikin 27.5" koossa.

edit.. Mut ehkä viksuinta ois tehä tällanen läskipyörästä, niinpä kysyinki tarjousta Nicolaista 34 foxilla, kun 177 läskikiekot kerran jo löytyy. Tai voishan tuohon nykyseenki kasata uudet kiekot.

----------


## juho_u

Tollaista jäykkäperää ei taida mistään löytyä ajettavaksi, mutta pitää verrata 27.5" tapäri vs 27.5" läski, kuukauden päästä  :Vink:

----------


## ealex

> Kertokaa, mikä tuossa 27.5+/29+ renkaissa on se "juttu"? Poluilla hitaampi, kuin kapeemmat ja talvella läskin renkaiden kantavuus puuttuu??



Ei kannata ostaa hitaampaa ja huonompaa pyörää. Itselleni se on polulla selkeästi nopeampi, kuin kapearenkainen ja kantaa sekä pitää huomattavasti paremmin, kuin kapearenkainen.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Ketjureaktio

> Kertokaa, mikä tuossa 27.5+/29+ renkaissa on se "juttu"? Poluilla hitaampi, kuin kapeemmat ja talvella läskin renkaiden kantavuus puuttuu?? Tuokin taitaa olla vain kompromissi, no 27.5" oli ainakin hyvä kompromissi.Pitäähän uutta myytävää saada, ja meihin se toimii. Mitä uudempi ja kalliimpi, sitä parempi



Testasin 29+:aa ja renkaiden kyky mukautua maastoon oli aivan eri planeetalta kuin oman 29-jäykkiksen 2.4:lla. Talvella en juuri kantavuutta kaipaa, ajan pääkalloseudulla jossa suurin osa talvisäästä on lähinnä jäätä, eli Ice Spikereillä mennään. Syksy ja kevät (ja välillä talvi) onkin sitten upottavaa kurapaskaa, tuossa tuo isomman renkaan ilmatila tulisi tarpeeseen, ja kyllä se näiden juurakkoisten seutujen alustaakin mukavasti tasaa jäykkäperäisessä, ja antaa lisää pitoa. Vaikka omat läski- ja semiläskikokeilut kertoo että läskimpi lipeää alta kovalla alustalla (kallio, märkä puu jne.) vikkelämmin, ei välttämättä aikaisemmin, mutta vikkelästi. Johtunee pienemmästä pintapaineesta tai jotain, tai sitten on vain mielikuvaa.
Lisäksi vaakakupissa painaa mahdollisuus vaihtaa semiläskien ja nopeampien 29-kiekkojen ja renkaiden välillä. Eli 27.5+ ois monipuolinen laite omaan käyttötarkoitukseen kun oikea läski ei tule kyseeseen.

Mitä tulee markkinamiesten hapatukseen, luovuin jo tubelessien ja 29:n kohdalla tuomitsemasta uutuuksia. Kaikessa on aina joku pointti, sopiiko se omaan käyttöön tai huomaako yksilö eron, on sitten eri asia. Asiaa voi ajatella niinkin päin että miksi pyörien rengaskoot ovat perinteisesti olleet leveyttä 1.9 mistä on pikkuhiljaa tultu leveämpään, ei se kapea rengas maastoon ole kuitenkaan kuin kompromissi mukavuuden ja suorituskyvyn välillä. Joissain olosuhteissa ja joillain kuskeilla läskimpi voi olla suorituskykyisempi.

----------


## miku80

Viikon tullut ajeltua spessun fusella ja onhan tuo 27.5+ melkosen hauska ajettava mistä pitää pitkälti huolen 67 asteinen 120mm keula ja lyhyt 430mm chainstay.. Mikään kisakireä xc-pyörähän tuo ei ole kun xl-runkoinen heilauttaa vaa'an sinne 14kg:n tuntumaan.. Pitoa piisaa älyttömästi ja teknisemmässä maastossa tuolla 3" gumeksella on melkosen helppo ajaa..

----------


## Ketjureaktio

Fuset on näemmä tulleet kauppaan. Kiehtova peli. Hakkaako ketjut pahasti siihen "diamond" chainstayhin? Sen jakaminen on nostanut yläosan lähelle ketjua. Onko tuo Comp-versio? Omaan käyttöön pitäisi saada kilo-puolitoista painosta pois.

----------


## miku80

Itellä on tuo expert.. Chainstayssa on sellainen kumimainen suoja ketjuniskuja vastaan..

----------


## IncBuff

> Kertokaa, mikä tuossa 27.5+/29+ renkaissa on se "juttu"?



Stachen koeajo ei kyllä avannut yhtään mikä noissa on se "juttu". 29+ tekee ainakin pyörän etupäästä ihan törkeän korkean ja oudon käsitellä. Rullaavuuskin vähän niin ja näin vaikka pieni nappulainen kumi.

Jätän tämän rahastusvillityksen väliin.

----------


## noniinno

29+ myös kokeiltu pitkän kaavan mukaan. Möin pois. Ei korvaa läskiä tai kapearenkaista 29 maasturia. En ymmärrä, miten 27,5+ voisi olla parempi kuin 29+, muuten kuin geometrian korkeuden suhteen. Voin olla väärässäkin.

----------


## ArvoPentti

Mulla on nyt Bad Habitissa alkuperäiset 3" WTB:t, jotka ovat mitattuna n.76mm. Eturengas on Reban kyljestä toisella puolella 6mm. irti ja toiselta puolelta pari milliä enemmän, eli rengas tai vanne on millin verran sivussa. Syytä en tiedä.
Ei siis taida tulla Hodaggia mun pyörään. Täytyy kai katsoa jotain inan kapeampaa mallia.

----------


## Maahinen

> Mulla Bad Habit 2 ja ihan tyytyväinen oon ollu. Mukana tulevat renkaat sisureineen painavat, mutta helppo tehdä tubeless. Talvella mulla on mukana tulevilla kiekoilla 3.8" Hodagit. Mahtuu just ja just, mutta vaatii 1x vaihteistomuunnoksen. Kesäksi ostin edulliset Dt Swissin kiekot ja Maxxiksen renkaat, joilla painoa lähti 1.5kg verrattuna talvisettiin.
> Sen takia ite päädyin tuohon kun halusin edullisen täpärin, johon mahtuu vähän leveämmät renkaat. Muussa tapauksessa vaihtoehtoja ois ollu selvästi enemmän..



Mites tuo litkutus vakiokiekkoihin onnistuu noin niinku helposti?
Tarviiko teippailla vai onko jo valmiiksi nauha/teippi paikoillaan?
En ole vielä kumeja paikoiltaan ottanut niin ei hajua mitä sieltä alta löytyy.
Jahka uudet kumit Saksanmaalta saapuu niin litkuttelen noi.

----------


## Mönkiäinen

Minkälaisia kokemuksia porukalla joka ajanut plussalla pidempään. Onko tuo 27.5 plussa vaikuttanut hyvälle vai onko normi 29 parempi jos matkalle osuu myös reilummin hiekkatietäkin. Lähinnä polkujen tutkimiseen etsimässä täysjoustoa jäykkäperän kaveriksi.

----------


## Sambolo

Vuoden verra ajellu plussalla. Esim tänään oli yhteensä lähemmäs 20km siirtymää asfaltti ja hiekkatiellä ja todella kevyesti mielestäni rullaa vaikka takana myös huck norris. 29 en ole ikinä ajanu. Mutta mitä lukenu ja käy itellekki järkee niin plussan edut tulee parhaiten esille jäykkäperässä. Täpärin ostan varmaa seuraavaks ja se tulee olemaan todnäk 2.4-2.6 kumeilla 27.5/29”.

----------


## -W-

> Oho unohin ihan et toi oli 29, vaikka varmaa nielis 27.5+ kumitkin  Tai en oikeestaan unohtanu mutta sekotin tän topicin toho ”jäykkäperäistä all mountain pyörää” lankaan



Cragger nielee itse asiassa 3.25x27.5" Duro Cruxitkin, kunhan takaa vähän reunanappulaa vain viistää..

----------


## 3001

Mahtuuko 27.5 plus renkaat mihin vaan 29" keulaan ja 29er runkoon, vai pitääkö olla boost akselit, 148x12 ja 15x110? Mietin vaan jos ennen täpärin hommaamista hommaisi kiekot ja renkaat, niin sopiikohan tuohon 2015 vuoden 29er canyoniin?

----------


## Jami2003

Ei mahdu. Pitää olla boost. Eikä ainakaan omaan 2015 29er täpäriin mahtuisi pyörimään vaikka akseli ongelman jotenki ratkaisisikin.

----------


## Sambolo

Toisiin mahtuu toisiin ei. Tapauskohtaista.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

https://www.merlincycles.com/felt-su...17-140843.html

Pari vuotta vanha korimalli, mutta onhan tuossa pyörää aika paljon tuohon rahaan, jos sattuu tuo 16" runko osumaan kohdilleen.

Olin aluksi katsomassa 29" täpäriä/plussatäpäria, mutta ostin nyt tuollaisen "väliaikaiseksi" maastopyöräksi, niin voi rauhassa miettiä tulevia tarpeita.

R2-Bikesta laitoin vielä talveksi tulemaan 2.6" isp:t 55€/kpl hintaan.

----------


## Tiikeri

Ostin tuollaisen viime kesänä myös ihan hyvällä alella wigglestä, ja olen kyllä tykännyt. Nyt kyllä on erittäin edullisesti 



Lähetetty minun STF-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## timoht

https://www.merlincycles.com/felt-su...18-146265.html

 Em. pyörä kotiutui viikko sitten, kovasti olen tykännyt, erityisesti tuo 2x10 voimansiirto miellyttää mua. Parin vuoden sisään alla ollut Charge cooker midi ja Kona unit x, molemmat tullut laitettua eteenpäin kun jääneet vähälle ajolle, tämä pyörä sensijaan tuntuisi siltä että jää talliin vähän pitemmäksi aikaa. Parissa viikossa tilauksesta tuli Merliniltä, tanko ja etukiekko kiinni ja menoksi, pientä hienosäätöä vaihteistolle ja hyvin pelittää. Jarrutkin tuli eurooppalaisittain asennettuna, tilauspäivänä aiheesta sähköpostia kauppaan johon vastattiin lähes välittömästi ja homma hoitui sovitusti.

Erityisesti tuolla tarjoushinnalla vahva suositus.

----------


## Sambolo

^Tuo ovh hinta on kyllä ainakin ihan järjetön  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## e150330

Maanantaina kotiutui Felt Surplus 30 vm. 2017 Virosta rahteineen varsin asialliseen 855€ hintaan. 

Näin ikänsä 26" jäykkiksellä ajaneelle joulu tuli 3 viikkoa etuajassa; ero vanhaan on järjetön! Aiemmin epäilin ajokykyjäni, kun 29":llä muut meni heittämällä siitä mihin minä hyydyin tai lensin tangon yli. Jossain kohtaa siis kalustollakin on jotain merkitystä.

----------


## Vivve

Mahtuukos Commencal Meta HT Am https://www.wiggle.com/commencal-met...ail-bike-2020/ pyörään Fat Freddie?

----------


## lego

Tod. näk. ei mahdu jos uskoo alla olevan linkin kuvia

https://forums.mtbr.com/commencal/co...a-1069704.html

----------


## palikka

Todennäkösempää olis noitten Fat Freddieitten mahtuminen 29" boost-runkoihin. Tosin jos pyörä on speksattu 29x2.6" nykytrendin kumeilla niin saattaa se vähän madaltua ainakin mitä uskominen oli siihen että 27.5x3.0" plussarengas vastaa halkaisijaltaan ~29x2.25" rengasta. Vaatii sitten omat kiekkonsakin. Vähän samanlainen asetelma kuin gravel pyörissä 700c -> 650b.

----------


## Fat Boy

> Todennäkösempää olis noitten Fat Freddieitten mahtuminen 29" boost-runkoihin. Tosin jos pyörä on speksattu 29x2.6" nykytrendin kumeilla niin saattaa se vähän madaltua ainakin mitä uskominen oli siihen että 27.5x3.0" plussarengas vastaa halkaisijaltaan ~29x2.25" rengasta. Vaatii sitten omat kiekkonsakin. Vähän samanlainen asetelma kuin gravel pyörissä 700c -> 650b.



Fat freddie tosin on profiililtaan melko korkea rengas, eli vastannee vähän isompaa 29 kumia.

----------


## Jami2003

Itse laitoin juuri 29x2,6" kesäkumin tilalle fat freddien eikä tosiaan keskiö tippunut niin paljon että olisi huomannut.

----------


## palikka

Saattoipa se ollakkin, että tuo Fat Freddie on halkaisijaltaan isompia plussarenkaita. En edes koe madaltumista negatiivisina pointtina, jos tarkoitus on selvitä tavallisista arkiajoista peilijäisillä pyöräteillä. Yltääpähän jalat nopeammin maahan tiukassa paikassa.
Itsellä ollut harkinnassa spessun 3.0" kesäkumien sijaan juurikin vaikkapa terrenen 2.8" cake eaterit. Tosin tarkoitus kasailla tässä ensin i40 kiekot valmiiksi ja muutoinkin gravelista löytyy nastakumit niin ei ole niin pakollista hidastaa tuon maasturin menoa nastoilla.

----------


## Arnold-62

Onnittelut hyvästä ostoksesta! Itsellenikin tuli tuollainen kaverin kyydissä (799,-) .  Oli ennestään tuttu laite ja on kyllä hämmästyttävän kevytkulkuinen pyörä. Pari asiaa ennen käyttöönottoa:Itse avasin heti keskiön ja ohjauslaakerin, noihin reilusti crc:n multi-greace vaseliinia ( litiumpohjainen, pysyy kylmässäkin elossa ja ei saippuoidu veteen). Sisurit pois ja teippasin vanteet huoneenlämmössä Stanin 25 mm leveällä teipillä. 10 cm venan kohdalla ristiin , sauman yli kirkas gorillateippi poikittain, päät ulos asti. Hieman lämminilmapuhallinta ja renkaat päälle. Nousi ihan venttiilin kautta. Pari baria painetta tunniksi ja litkut sisään. Eteen 0,8 ja taakse 0,9 bar.  Vielä Reba auki, ilmamännän varsi käsille ja ne älyttömät punaiset vaseliinit sieltä pois. Tilalle sramin butteria o-renkaiden uriin, ja huolto-ohjeesta poiketen, w-10 iskariöljyä männän päälle 15, männän ja välimännän väliin 5, sekä alajalkoihin n.5  millilitraa. Vahvat butterit liukuholkkeihin, erityisesti niiden yläpuolelle, sekä yläosan pölytiivisteen ja huopatiivisteen väliin. Huopa märäksi öljyllä, ohjeen mukaan. Itselläni näyttäis olevan sopiva paine 70-75 psi tuon jälkeen, tosin vaihdoin myös vaimennuspuolen öljyt ja tavaksi on tullut hakea sieltä hieman progressiota lievällä ylitäytöllä. Minulla toiminut hyvin eri aikakauden rokkareiden open bath- tyyppisissä keuloissa. Pienemmät ilmapaineet, pienemmät kitkat. Yeah. Kovaa ajoa ja sykkeen nostoja!

----------


## e150330

> Onnittelut hyvästä ostoksesta! Itsellenikin tuli tuollainen kaverin kyydissä (799,-) .  Oli ennestään tuttu laite ja on kyllä hämmästyttävän kevytkulkuinen pyörä. Pari asiaa ennen käyttöönottoa:Itse avasin heti keskiön ja ohjauslaakerin, noihin reilusti crc:n multi-greace vaseliinia ( litiumpohjainen, pysyy kylmässäkin elossa ja ei saippuoidu veteen). Sisurit pois ja teippasin vanteet huoneenlämmössä Stanin 25 mm leveällä teipillä. 10 cm venan kohdalla ristiin , sauman yli kirkas gorillateippi poikittain, päät ulos asti. Hieman lämminilmapuhallinta ja renkaat päälle. Nousi ihan venttiilin kautta. Pari baria painetta tunniksi ja litkut sisään. Eteen 0,8 ja taakse 0,9 bar.  Vielä Reba auki, ilmamännän varsi käsille ja ne älyttömät punaiset vaseliinit sieltä pois. Tilalle sramin butteria o-renkaiden uriin, ja huolto-ohjeesta poiketen, w-10 iskariöljyä männän päälle 15, männän ja välimännän väliin 5, sekä alajalkoihin n.5  millilitraa. Vahvat butterit liukuholkkeihin, erityisesti niiden yläpuolelle, sekä yläosan pölytiivisteen ja huopatiivisteen väliin. Huopa märäksi öljyllä, ohjeen mukaan. Itselläni näyttäis olevan sopiva paine 70-75 psi tuon jälkeen, tosin vaihdoin myös vaimennuspuolen öljyt ja tavaksi on tullut hakea sieltä hieman progressiota lievällä ylitäytöllä. Minulla toiminut hyvin eri aikakauden rokkareiden open bath- tyyppisissä keuloissa. Pienemmät ilmapaineet, pienemmät kitkat. Yeah. Kovaa ajoa ja sykkeen nostoja!



Ihan tuohon en vielä pystynyt, talven jälkeen täytyy kyllä ottaa keula auki ja litkuttaa renkaat, nyt ei ehdi, kun pitää ajaa...

Reba toimii toistaiseksi kyllä moitteetta, katsotaan josko pakkaset muuttaa tilanteen.

Turhamaisuuttani vaihdoin hissitolpan sisäisellä vaijerilla varustetuksi.

----------


## ArvoPentti

Mulla on nyt Bad Habitissa alkuperäiset 3" WTB:t, jotka ovat mitattuna n.76mm. Eturengas on Reban kyljestä toisella puolella 6mm. irti ja toiselta puolelta pari milliä enemmän, eli rengas tai vanne on millin verran sivussa. Syytä en tiedä.
Ei siis taida tulla Hodaggia mun pyörään. Täytyy kai katsoa jotain inan kapeampaa mallia.

----------


## Maahinen

> Mulla Bad Habit 2 ja ihan tyytyväinen oon ollu. Mukana tulevat renkaat sisureineen painavat, mutta helppo tehdä tubeless. Talvella mulla on mukana tulevilla kiekoilla 3.8" Hodagit. Mahtuu just ja just, mutta vaatii 1x vaihteistomuunnoksen. Kesäksi ostin edulliset Dt Swissin kiekot ja Maxxiksen renkaat, joilla painoa lähti 1.5kg verrattuna talvisettiin.
> Sen takia ite päädyin tuohon kun halusin edullisen täpärin, johon mahtuu vähän leveämmät renkaat. Muussa tapauksessa vaihtoehtoja ois ollu selvästi enemmän..



Mites tuo litkutus vakiokiekkoihin onnistuu noin niinku helposti?
Tarviiko teippailla vai onko jo valmiiksi nauha/teippi paikoillaan?
En ole vielä kumeja paikoiltaan ottanut niin ei hajua mitä sieltä alta löytyy.
Jahka uudet kumit Saksanmaalta saapuu niin litkuttelen noi.

----------


## Mönkiäinen

Minkälaisia kokemuksia porukalla joka ajanut plussalla pidempään. Onko tuo 27.5 plussa vaikuttanut hyvälle vai onko normi 29 parempi jos matkalle osuu myös reilummin hiekkatietäkin. Lähinnä polkujen tutkimiseen etsimässä täysjoustoa jäykkäperän kaveriksi.

----------


## Sambolo

Vuoden verra ajellu plussalla. Esim tänään oli yhteensä lähemmäs 20km siirtymää asfaltti ja hiekkatiellä ja todella kevyesti mielestäni rullaa vaikka takana myös huck norris. 29 en ole ikinä ajanu. Mutta mitä lukenu ja käy itellekki järkee niin plussan edut tulee parhaiten esille jäykkäperässä. Täpärin ostan varmaa seuraavaks ja se tulee olemaan todnäk 2.4-2.6 kumeilla 27.5/29”.

----------


## -W-

> Oho unohin ihan et toi oli 29, vaikka varmaa nielis 27.5+ kumitkin  Tai en oikeestaan unohtanu mutta sekotin tän topicin toho ”jäykkäperäistä all mountain pyörää” lankaan



Cragger nielee itse asiassa 3.25x27.5" Duro Cruxitkin, kunhan takaa vähän reunanappulaa vain viistää..

----------


## 3001

Mahtuuko 27.5 plus renkaat mihin vaan 29" keulaan ja 29er runkoon, vai pitääkö olla boost akselit, 148x12 ja 15x110? Mietin vaan jos ennen täpärin hommaamista hommaisi kiekot ja renkaat, niin sopiikohan tuohon 2015 vuoden 29er canyoniin?

----------


## Jami2003

Ei mahdu. Pitää olla boost. Eikä ainakaan omaan 2015 29er täpäriin mahtuisi pyörimään vaikka akseli ongelman jotenki ratkaisisikin.

----------


## Sambolo

Toisiin mahtuu toisiin ei. Tapauskohtaista.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

https://www.merlincycles.com/felt-su...17-140843.html

Pari vuotta vanha korimalli, mutta onhan tuossa pyörää aika paljon tuohon rahaan, jos sattuu tuo 16" runko osumaan kohdilleen.

Olin aluksi katsomassa 29" täpäriä/plussatäpäria, mutta ostin nyt tuollaisen "väliaikaiseksi" maastopyöräksi, niin voi rauhassa miettiä tulevia tarpeita.

R2-Bikesta laitoin vielä talveksi tulemaan 2.6" isp:t 55€/kpl hintaan.

----------


## Tiikeri

Ostin tuollaisen viime kesänä myös ihan hyvällä alella wigglestä, ja olen kyllä tykännyt. Nyt kyllä on erittäin edullisesti 



Lähetetty minun STF-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## timoht

https://www.merlincycles.com/felt-su...18-146265.html

 Em. pyörä kotiutui viikko sitten, kovasti olen tykännyt, erityisesti tuo 2x10 voimansiirto miellyttää mua. Parin vuoden sisään alla ollut Charge cooker midi ja Kona unit x, molemmat tullut laitettua eteenpäin kun jääneet vähälle ajolle, tämä pyörä sensijaan tuntuisi siltä että jää talliin vähän pitemmäksi aikaa. Parissa viikossa tilauksesta tuli Merliniltä, tanko ja etukiekko kiinni ja menoksi, pientä hienosäätöä vaihteistolle ja hyvin pelittää. Jarrutkin tuli eurooppalaisittain asennettuna, tilauspäivänä aiheesta sähköpostia kauppaan johon vastattiin lähes välittömästi ja homma hoitui sovitusti.

Erityisesti tuolla tarjoushinnalla vahva suositus.

----------


## Sambolo

^Tuo ovh hinta on kyllä ainakin ihan järjetön  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## e150330

Maanantaina kotiutui Felt Surplus 30 vm. 2017 Virosta rahteineen varsin asialliseen 855€ hintaan. 

Näin ikänsä 26" jäykkiksellä ajaneelle joulu tuli 3 viikkoa etuajassa; ero vanhaan on järjetön! Aiemmin epäilin ajokykyjäni, kun 29":llä muut meni heittämällä siitä mihin minä hyydyin tai lensin tangon yli. Jossain kohtaa siis kalustollakin on jotain merkitystä.

----------


## Vivve

Mahtuukos Commencal Meta HT Am https://www.wiggle.com/commencal-met...ail-bike-2020/ pyörään Fat Freddie?

----------


## lego

Tod. näk. ei mahdu jos uskoo alla olevan linkin kuvia

https://forums.mtbr.com/commencal/co...a-1069704.html

----------


## palikka

Todennäkösempää olis noitten Fat Freddieitten mahtuminen 29" boost-runkoihin. Tosin jos pyörä on speksattu 29x2.6" nykytrendin kumeilla niin saattaa se vähän madaltua ainakin mitä uskominen oli siihen että 27.5x3.0" plussarengas vastaa halkaisijaltaan ~29x2.25" rengasta. Vaatii sitten omat kiekkonsakin. Vähän samanlainen asetelma kuin gravel pyörissä 700c -> 650b.

----------


## Fat Boy

> Todennäkösempää olis noitten Fat Freddieitten mahtuminen 29" boost-runkoihin. Tosin jos pyörä on speksattu 29x2.6" nykytrendin kumeilla niin saattaa se vähän madaltua ainakin mitä uskominen oli siihen että 27.5x3.0" plussarengas vastaa halkaisijaltaan ~29x2.25" rengasta. Vaatii sitten omat kiekkonsakin. Vähän samanlainen asetelma kuin gravel pyörissä 700c -> 650b.



Fat freddie tosin on profiililtaan melko korkea rengas, eli vastannee vähän isompaa 29 kumia.

----------


## Jami2003

Itse laitoin juuri 29x2,6" kesäkumin tilalle fat freddien eikä tosiaan keskiö tippunut niin paljon että olisi huomannut.

----------


## palikka

Saattoipa se ollakkin, että tuo Fat Freddie on halkaisijaltaan isompia plussarenkaita. En edes koe madaltumista negatiivisina pointtina, jos tarkoitus on selvitä tavallisista arkiajoista peilijäisillä pyöräteillä. Yltääpähän jalat nopeammin maahan tiukassa paikassa.
Itsellä ollut harkinnassa spessun 3.0" kesäkumien sijaan juurikin vaikkapa terrenen 2.8" cake eaterit. Tosin tarkoitus kasailla tässä ensin i40 kiekot valmiiksi ja muutoinkin gravelista löytyy nastakumit niin ei ole niin pakollista hidastaa tuon maasturin menoa nastoilla.

----------


## Arnold-62

Onnittelut hyvästä ostoksesta! Itsellenikin tuli tuollainen kaverin kyydissä (799,-) .  Oli ennestään tuttu laite ja on kyllä hämmästyttävän kevytkulkuinen pyörä. Pari asiaa ennen käyttöönottoa:Itse avasin heti keskiön ja ohjauslaakerin, noihin reilusti crc:n multi-greace vaseliinia ( litiumpohjainen, pysyy kylmässäkin elossa ja ei saippuoidu veteen). Sisurit pois ja teippasin vanteet huoneenlämmössä Stanin 25 mm leveällä teipillä. 10 cm venan kohdalla ristiin , sauman yli kirkas gorillateippi poikittain, päät ulos asti. Hieman lämminilmapuhallinta ja renkaat päälle. Nousi ihan venttiilin kautta. Pari baria painetta tunniksi ja litkut sisään. Eteen 0,8 ja taakse 0,9 bar.  Vielä Reba auki, ilmamännän varsi käsille ja ne älyttömät punaiset vaseliinit sieltä pois. Tilalle sramin butteria o-renkaiden uriin, ja huolto-ohjeesta poiketen, w-10 iskariöljyä männän päälle 15, männän ja välimännän väliin 5, sekä alajalkoihin n.5  millilitraa. Vahvat butterit liukuholkkeihin, erityisesti niiden yläpuolelle, sekä yläosan pölytiivisteen ja huopatiivisteen väliin. Huopa märäksi öljyllä, ohjeen mukaan. Itselläni näyttäis olevan sopiva paine 70-75 psi tuon jälkeen, tosin vaihdoin myös vaimennuspuolen öljyt ja tavaksi on tullut hakea sieltä hieman progressiota lievällä ylitäytöllä. Minulla toiminut hyvin eri aikakauden rokkareiden open bath- tyyppisissä keuloissa. Pienemmät ilmapaineet, pienemmät kitkat. Yeah. Kovaa ajoa ja sykkeen nostoja!

----------


## e150330

> Onnittelut hyvästä ostoksesta! Itsellenikin tuli tuollainen kaverin kyydissä (799,-) .  Oli ennestään tuttu laite ja on kyllä hämmästyttävän kevytkulkuinen pyörä. Pari asiaa ennen käyttöönottoa:Itse avasin heti keskiön ja ohjauslaakerin, noihin reilusti crc:n multi-greace vaseliinia ( litiumpohjainen, pysyy kylmässäkin elossa ja ei saippuoidu veteen). Sisurit pois ja teippasin vanteet huoneenlämmössä Stanin 25 mm leveällä teipillä. 10 cm venan kohdalla ristiin , sauman yli kirkas gorillateippi poikittain, päät ulos asti. Hieman lämminilmapuhallinta ja renkaat päälle. Nousi ihan venttiilin kautta. Pari baria painetta tunniksi ja litkut sisään. Eteen 0,8 ja taakse 0,9 bar.  Vielä Reba auki, ilmamännän varsi käsille ja ne älyttömät punaiset vaseliinit sieltä pois. Tilalle sramin butteria o-renkaiden uriin, ja huolto-ohjeesta poiketen, w-10 iskariöljyä männän päälle 15, männän ja välimännän väliin 5, sekä alajalkoihin n.5  millilitraa. Vahvat butterit liukuholkkeihin, erityisesti niiden yläpuolelle, sekä yläosan pölytiivisteen ja huopatiivisteen väliin. Huopa märäksi öljyllä, ohjeen mukaan. Itselläni näyttäis olevan sopiva paine 70-75 psi tuon jälkeen, tosin vaihdoin myös vaimennuspuolen öljyt ja tavaksi on tullut hakea sieltä hieman progressiota lievällä ylitäytöllä. Minulla toiminut hyvin eri aikakauden rokkareiden open bath- tyyppisissä keuloissa. Pienemmät ilmapaineet, pienemmät kitkat. Yeah. Kovaa ajoa ja sykkeen nostoja!



Ihan tuohon en vielä pystynyt, talven jälkeen täytyy kyllä ottaa keula auki ja litkuttaa renkaat, nyt ei ehdi, kun pitää ajaa...

Reba toimii toistaiseksi kyllä moitteetta, katsotaan josko pakkaset muuttaa tilanteen.

Turhamaisuuttani vaihdoin hissitolpan sisäisellä vaijerilla varustetuksi.

----------


## ArvoPentti

Mulla on nyt Bad Habitissa alkuperäiset 3" WTB:t, jotka ovat mitattuna n.76mm. Eturengas on Reban kyljestä toisella puolella 6mm. irti ja toiselta puolelta pari milliä enemmän, eli rengas tai vanne on millin verran sivussa. Syytä en tiedä.
Ei siis taida tulla Hodaggia mun pyörään. Täytyy kai katsoa jotain inan kapeampaa mallia.

----------


## Maahinen

> Mulla Bad Habit 2 ja ihan tyytyväinen oon ollu. Mukana tulevat renkaat sisureineen painavat, mutta helppo tehdä tubeless. Talvella mulla on mukana tulevilla kiekoilla 3.8" Hodagit. Mahtuu just ja just, mutta vaatii 1x vaihteistomuunnoksen. Kesäksi ostin edulliset Dt Swissin kiekot ja Maxxiksen renkaat, joilla painoa lähti 1.5kg verrattuna talvisettiin.
> Sen takia ite päädyin tuohon kun halusin edullisen täpärin, johon mahtuu vähän leveämmät renkaat. Muussa tapauksessa vaihtoehtoja ois ollu selvästi enemmän..



Mites tuo litkutus vakiokiekkoihin onnistuu noin niinku helposti?
Tarviiko teippailla vai onko jo valmiiksi nauha/teippi paikoillaan?
En ole vielä kumeja paikoiltaan ottanut niin ei hajua mitä sieltä alta löytyy.
Jahka uudet kumit Saksanmaalta saapuu niin litkuttelen noi.

----------


## Mönkiäinen

Minkälaisia kokemuksia porukalla joka ajanut plussalla pidempään. Onko tuo 27.5 plussa vaikuttanut hyvälle vai onko normi 29 parempi jos matkalle osuu myös reilummin hiekkatietäkin. Lähinnä polkujen tutkimiseen etsimässä täysjoustoa jäykkäperän kaveriksi.

----------


## Sambolo

Vuoden verra ajellu plussalla. Esim tänään oli yhteensä lähemmäs 20km siirtymää asfaltti ja hiekkatiellä ja todella kevyesti mielestäni rullaa vaikka takana myös huck norris. 29 en ole ikinä ajanu. Mutta mitä lukenu ja käy itellekki järkee niin plussan edut tulee parhaiten esille jäykkäperässä. Täpärin ostan varmaa seuraavaks ja se tulee olemaan todnäk 2.4-2.6 kumeilla 27.5/29”.

----------


## -W-

> Oho unohin ihan et toi oli 29, vaikka varmaa nielis 27.5+ kumitkin  Tai en oikeestaan unohtanu mutta sekotin tän topicin toho ”jäykkäperäistä all mountain pyörää” lankaan



Cragger nielee itse asiassa 3.25x27.5" Duro Cruxitkin, kunhan takaa vähän reunanappulaa vain viistää..

----------


## 3001

Mahtuuko 27.5 plus renkaat mihin vaan 29" keulaan ja 29er runkoon, vai pitääkö olla boost akselit, 148x12 ja 15x110? Mietin vaan jos ennen täpärin hommaamista hommaisi kiekot ja renkaat, niin sopiikohan tuohon 2015 vuoden 29er canyoniin?

----------


## Jami2003

Ei mahdu. Pitää olla boost. Eikä ainakaan omaan 2015 29er täpäriin mahtuisi pyörimään vaikka akseli ongelman jotenki ratkaisisikin.

----------


## Sambolo

Toisiin mahtuu toisiin ei. Tapauskohtaista.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

https://www.merlincycles.com/felt-su...17-140843.html

Pari vuotta vanha korimalli, mutta onhan tuossa pyörää aika paljon tuohon rahaan, jos sattuu tuo 16" runko osumaan kohdilleen.

Olin aluksi katsomassa 29" täpäriä/plussatäpäria, mutta ostin nyt tuollaisen "väliaikaiseksi" maastopyöräksi, niin voi rauhassa miettiä tulevia tarpeita.

R2-Bikesta laitoin vielä talveksi tulemaan 2.6" isp:t 55€/kpl hintaan.

----------


## Tiikeri

Ostin tuollaisen viime kesänä myös ihan hyvällä alella wigglestä, ja olen kyllä tykännyt. Nyt kyllä on erittäin edullisesti 



Lähetetty minun STF-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## timoht

https://www.merlincycles.com/felt-su...18-146265.html

 Em. pyörä kotiutui viikko sitten, kovasti olen tykännyt, erityisesti tuo 2x10 voimansiirto miellyttää mua. Parin vuoden sisään alla ollut Charge cooker midi ja Kona unit x, molemmat tullut laitettua eteenpäin kun jääneet vähälle ajolle, tämä pyörä sensijaan tuntuisi siltä että jää talliin vähän pitemmäksi aikaa. Parissa viikossa tilauksesta tuli Merliniltä, tanko ja etukiekko kiinni ja menoksi, pientä hienosäätöä vaihteistolle ja hyvin pelittää. Jarrutkin tuli eurooppalaisittain asennettuna, tilauspäivänä aiheesta sähköpostia kauppaan johon vastattiin lähes välittömästi ja homma hoitui sovitusti.

Erityisesti tuolla tarjoushinnalla vahva suositus.

----------


## Sambolo

^Tuo ovh hinta on kyllä ainakin ihan järjetön  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## e150330

Maanantaina kotiutui Felt Surplus 30 vm. 2017 Virosta rahteineen varsin asialliseen 855€ hintaan. 

Näin ikänsä 26" jäykkiksellä ajaneelle joulu tuli 3 viikkoa etuajassa; ero vanhaan on järjetön! Aiemmin epäilin ajokykyjäni, kun 29":llä muut meni heittämällä siitä mihin minä hyydyin tai lensin tangon yli. Jossain kohtaa siis kalustollakin on jotain merkitystä.

----------


## Vivve

Mahtuukos Commencal Meta HT Am https://www.wiggle.com/commencal-met...ail-bike-2020/ pyörään Fat Freddie?

----------


## lego

Tod. näk. ei mahdu jos uskoo alla olevan linkin kuvia

https://forums.mtbr.com/commencal/co...a-1069704.html

----------


## palikka

Todennäkösempää olis noitten Fat Freddieitten mahtuminen 29" boost-runkoihin. Tosin jos pyörä on speksattu 29x2.6" nykytrendin kumeilla niin saattaa se vähän madaltua ainakin mitä uskominen oli siihen että 27.5x3.0" plussarengas vastaa halkaisijaltaan ~29x2.25" rengasta. Vaatii sitten omat kiekkonsakin. Vähän samanlainen asetelma kuin gravel pyörissä 700c -> 650b.

----------


## Fat Boy

> Todennäkösempää olis noitten Fat Freddieitten mahtuminen 29" boost-runkoihin. Tosin jos pyörä on speksattu 29x2.6" nykytrendin kumeilla niin saattaa se vähän madaltua ainakin mitä uskominen oli siihen että 27.5x3.0" plussarengas vastaa halkaisijaltaan ~29x2.25" rengasta. Vaatii sitten omat kiekkonsakin. Vähän samanlainen asetelma kuin gravel pyörissä 700c -> 650b.



Fat freddie tosin on profiililtaan melko korkea rengas, eli vastannee vähän isompaa 29 kumia.

----------


## Jami2003

Itse laitoin juuri 29x2,6" kesäkumin tilalle fat freddien eikä tosiaan keskiö tippunut niin paljon että olisi huomannut.

----------


## palikka

Saattoipa se ollakkin, että tuo Fat Freddie on halkaisijaltaan isompia plussarenkaita. En edes koe madaltumista negatiivisina pointtina, jos tarkoitus on selvitä tavallisista arkiajoista peilijäisillä pyöräteillä. Yltääpähän jalat nopeammin maahan tiukassa paikassa.
Itsellä ollut harkinnassa spessun 3.0" kesäkumien sijaan juurikin vaikkapa terrenen 2.8" cake eaterit. Tosin tarkoitus kasailla tässä ensin i40 kiekot valmiiksi ja muutoinkin gravelista löytyy nastakumit niin ei ole niin pakollista hidastaa tuon maasturin menoa nastoilla.

----------


## Arnold-62

Onnittelut hyvästä ostoksesta! Itsellenikin tuli tuollainen kaverin kyydissä (799,-) .  Oli ennestään tuttu laite ja on kyllä hämmästyttävän kevytkulkuinen pyörä. Pari asiaa ennen käyttöönottoa:Itse avasin heti keskiön ja ohjauslaakerin, noihin reilusti crc:n multi-greace vaseliinia ( litiumpohjainen, pysyy kylmässäkin elossa ja ei saippuoidu veteen). Sisurit pois ja teippasin vanteet huoneenlämmössä Stanin 25 mm leveällä teipillä. 10 cm venan kohdalla ristiin , sauman yli kirkas gorillateippi poikittain, päät ulos asti. Hieman lämminilmapuhallinta ja renkaat päälle. Nousi ihan venttiilin kautta. Pari baria painetta tunniksi ja litkut sisään. Eteen 0,8 ja taakse 0,9 bar.  Vielä Reba auki, ilmamännän varsi käsille ja ne älyttömät punaiset vaseliinit sieltä pois. Tilalle sramin butteria o-renkaiden uriin, ja huolto-ohjeesta poiketen, w-10 iskariöljyä männän päälle 15, männän ja välimännän väliin 5, sekä alajalkoihin n.5  millilitraa. Vahvat butterit liukuholkkeihin, erityisesti niiden yläpuolelle, sekä yläosan pölytiivisteen ja huopatiivisteen väliin. Huopa märäksi öljyllä, ohjeen mukaan. Itselläni näyttäis olevan sopiva paine 70-75 psi tuon jälkeen, tosin vaihdoin myös vaimennuspuolen öljyt ja tavaksi on tullut hakea sieltä hieman progressiota lievällä ylitäytöllä. Minulla toiminut hyvin eri aikakauden rokkareiden open bath- tyyppisissä keuloissa. Pienemmät ilmapaineet, pienemmät kitkat. Yeah. Kovaa ajoa ja sykkeen nostoja!

----------


## e150330

> Onnittelut hyvästä ostoksesta! Itsellenikin tuli tuollainen kaverin kyydissä (799,-) .  Oli ennestään tuttu laite ja on kyllä hämmästyttävän kevytkulkuinen pyörä. Pari asiaa ennen käyttöönottoa:Itse avasin heti keskiön ja ohjauslaakerin, noihin reilusti crc:n multi-greace vaseliinia ( litiumpohjainen, pysyy kylmässäkin elossa ja ei saippuoidu veteen). Sisurit pois ja teippasin vanteet huoneenlämmössä Stanin 25 mm leveällä teipillä. 10 cm venan kohdalla ristiin , sauman yli kirkas gorillateippi poikittain, päät ulos asti. Hieman lämminilmapuhallinta ja renkaat päälle. Nousi ihan venttiilin kautta. Pari baria painetta tunniksi ja litkut sisään. Eteen 0,8 ja taakse 0,9 bar.  Vielä Reba auki, ilmamännän varsi käsille ja ne älyttömät punaiset vaseliinit sieltä pois. Tilalle sramin butteria o-renkaiden uriin, ja huolto-ohjeesta poiketen, w-10 iskariöljyä männän päälle 15, männän ja välimännän väliin 5, sekä alajalkoihin n.5  millilitraa. Vahvat butterit liukuholkkeihin, erityisesti niiden yläpuolelle, sekä yläosan pölytiivisteen ja huopatiivisteen väliin. Huopa märäksi öljyllä, ohjeen mukaan. Itselläni näyttäis olevan sopiva paine 70-75 psi tuon jälkeen, tosin vaihdoin myös vaimennuspuolen öljyt ja tavaksi on tullut hakea sieltä hieman progressiota lievällä ylitäytöllä. Minulla toiminut hyvin eri aikakauden rokkareiden open bath- tyyppisissä keuloissa. Pienemmät ilmapaineet, pienemmät kitkat. Yeah. Kovaa ajoa ja sykkeen nostoja!



Ihan tuohon en vielä pystynyt, talven jälkeen täytyy kyllä ottaa keula auki ja litkuttaa renkaat, nyt ei ehdi, kun pitää ajaa...

Reba toimii toistaiseksi kyllä moitteetta, katsotaan josko pakkaset muuttaa tilanteen.

Turhamaisuuttani vaihdoin hissitolpan sisäisellä vaijerilla varustetuksi.

----------

